# Help me identify the name brand and worth of this clarinet!



## Pianoxtreme

Recently, I stumbled upon an old clarinet at Goodwill. (Score!) I enjoy collecting instruments, so this was pretty exciting for me. Coming from Goodwill, it's probably a worthless piece of junk, but hey; there's always a chance it could be somewhat good/useable. I know very little about clarinets. On the front of the case, it says "Henri Landau-Paris, France" and then what appears to be a serial number. It has no scratches and it has a nice tone. Here's my question; is the name brand any good and approximately how much would it be worth?


----------



## joen_cph

Not easy to find information on him, it seems, but it´s probably mid-20th Century, cf.

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?107000-H-Landau-clar

$32: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=11971663

$57: http://woodwind.ad-bazaar.com/woodwind.php?ID=74547


----------



## Lunasong

Older clarinets do not increase in value. The important thing is if you like the clarinet, then it has value to you.
You'll probably want to replace the pads, and check for missing corks and that all the springs work properly. Invest in a small screwdriver.

http://clarinetperfection.com/ClarinetValue.htm


----------

